# Identifying wood species for pen blanks



## NGLJ (Oct 1, 2021)

I am very fortunate to have a good woodworker friend who lives nearby. He has more stuff in his 2 car garage than can be believed. It is literally packed to the ceiling. Whenever I go over to his place I invariably come home with "off cuts". Now that I have started pen turning most of those offcuts are potential blanks. I have way more than I will ever get through. His wood store has many woods that I have never seen and clearly exotic (expensive). Identifying wood species is not my strong point and not wishing to show my ignorance I respectfully thank him, and go home. He is extremely talented and makes me look like I just started. He is one of those enviable people who are good at everything from reno work to fine work like making amazing acoustic guitars, which he gives away if he hasn't made one as a commission.

So my ask of you is "can you identify the darker wood in the attached photo?" It will make 4 blanks. I know what the lighter wood is because I cut it from a log. As you can see I made a box lid from it. I am trying to think where I can use the other piece in pen turning (5" x 2.5" X  0.25"). A shout out to anyone who can identify the species of the box lid.


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 1, 2021)

Impossible to tell from your pic. Ask your neighbor. I’m sure he would be happy to tell you. Woodworkers love to talk about wood!


----------



## NGLJ (Oct 1, 2021)

PatrickR said:


> Impossible to tell from your pic. Ask your neighbor. I’m sure he would be happy to tell you. Woodworkers love to talk about wood!


I can understand that pics aren't always accurate in color for example but it is quite dark. I did ask him but he said that he didn't know . He has so much wood that I think he forgets where some came from. I don't know where he gets half of his wood. I know all the well-known local suppliers and I have never seen most of what he has. I guess he must buy online. I meant to say that the wood is very hard and quite heavy but not heavy enough to be lignum vitae. I wonder if it's a kind of ebony. Maybe I will ask him again and see if he remembers.


----------



## PatrickR (Oct 1, 2021)

If you want to do some research look here.





						Wood Filter | The Wood Database
					






					www.wood-database.com
				



i would not guess an ebony though.


----------



## NGLJ (Oct 1, 2021)

PatrickR said:


> If you want to do some research look here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have that link on my PC but haven't looked yet.


----------



## magpens (Oct 1, 2021)

I don't see any resemblance of any pictures above to what I know of Lignum Vitae, . . . which you mentioned, perhaps suggesting that wood might come up as somebody's suggestion. . . I know that LV is rather heavy, and can have a range of colours. . . Most of the LV I have seen has a slightly greenish tinge.


----------



## NGLJ (Oct 2, 2021)

magpens said:


> I don't see any resemblance of any pictures above to what I know of Lignum Vitae, . . . which you mentioned, perhaps suggesting that wood might come up as somebody's suggestion. . . I know that LV is rather heavy, and can have a range of colours. . . Most of the LV I have seen has a slightly greenish tinge.


Thanks Mal. I have some LV and I agree it doesn't look like that.


----------



## sorcerertd (Oct 2, 2021)

Maybe Chechen?  Does it seem to have some reddish streaks around the growth rings?  Do you by chance have a  UV light to check for phosphorescent properties?  End grain can help ID it, too.  Definitely agree with checking the wood database site.


----------



## NGLJ (Oct 2, 2021)

sorcerertd said:


> Maybe Chechen?  Does it seem to have some reddish streaks around the growth rings?  Do you by chance have a  UV light to check for phosphorescent properties?  End grain can help ID it, too.  Definitely agree with checking the wood database site.


Thanks. I checked the wood DB and Chechen looks like a pretty good natch.


----------



## JohnU (Oct 2, 2021)

I was thinking Chechen or Jatoba.  I’ve obtained a lot of it over the years from hardwood floor guys.  Jatoba has the dark streaks and heaviness.


----------

